# Bear Formula Bronze



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I believe that is is the same (or nearly the same) as the Bear '76er, which had a metal handle and fiberglass limbs. The next model up, the Minuteman (name changed to Formula Silver?) had laminated wood/fiberglass limbs. I could be off a model and Bronze has the Minuteman laminated limbs. We bought several '76ers and a couple Minutemen for a high school team in '78. The all-glass limbs tended to twist and were a disappointment. The Minuteman was a pretty decent, affordable bow for our purposes. If they got the twisting under control in later models, that's great. Both had a slot for a sight in the sight window, if you got that part, too.


----------



## SRB (Jun 1, 2006)

*update*

Thank you for your response. The limbs appear to be a wood-glass laminate, as I can see a wood core sandwiched between white glass exterior layers. 

The riser is not slotted, but has two holes for mounting a sight. The bow had an Accra sight in place when I purchased it. 

I don't know whether this information helps clarify anything, though.

S.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I guess it is the successor to the Minuteman, not the '76er, which is a good thing. The slot sight was nothing special - an Accra is much better. If the limb and mounting system is the same as I recall, be very careful that the limbs are firmly mounted in the slot when you string it - if it slips out, it can break the delicate sheet metal arm that goes across the limb. It was just a slide-in under the metal arm, located by a slot, but no positive lock system like the ILF limbs and tended to be loose.


----------

